# Yellow Gravel Questions



## REALITY BITES

I would like to run out to the Yellow Gravel on saturday but I have a few questions, first of all if any of you have the GPS numbers for the Yellow Gravel I would appriciate it. I would like to go and fish for Grouper and was wondering what everyone else is using for bait and how you are setting up. To be honest this was my first summer running out to any deep water and I have not caught a grouper all year and I just dont realy no what I am doing wrong. I have been using frozen cigar minows and squid for bait and some mingo,s butterflyed if I have them but I still have not had any luck so any help you might be able to give would be great.

Thanks 

Lucas


----------



## Barnacle Brain

N29 42.067 W87 20.968 ,

N29 50.433 W87 18.248 


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=2085&posts=15

I would definately suggest spending time or money on some live bait. I usually find some deep grass beds and chum with a can of jack mack or a can of sardines and then cast net them up. The biggest grouper I ever caught were on live pin fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## mpmorr

I cant give you any help on the numbers but try using white snapper and pinfish. On the pinfish, clip the fins, and use a 12-14 oz wt to get it down quickly, and through the current.. I use a 10-12/0 circle hook on 150 flouro. I use only braid after a very frustrating lesson I learned aboard the REEL FIESTY, mono just stretches to much and allows the fish to get back into structure. In fact that setup is one I learned from James. Hope it helps


----------



## Stressless

The "yellow Gravel area is really nothing more then the Edge further SW. Let's See if I can find that old picture 



Also while the old forum is on -line go and search for Yellow Gravel and add some words that might narrow it. LOTS of good stuff to find back there. Try 32.5 Miles at 180True from the pass. - Look around.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Barnacle Brain

Hey Stressless, if you notice the link that I provided was your report from the yellow gravel back in '04.


----------



## Ocean Man

When you get out to the Yellow Gravel just cruise around looking at your bottom finder. There is lots of structure out there. Some big ledges and big rocks out there. As for Grouper fishing this is a rule of thumb I go by for baits. Big live bait is best for Gags, dead butterflied is best for Red Grouper and small live baits/small pieces of squid is best for Scamps. The spots that I fish in the Yellow Gravel are 200-240ft deep.


----------



## REALITY BITES

Thanks for all of your help and hopefully I might just be able to catch one or two. Do any of you no if the bait boat is still hanging out arounf the pass ?

Thanks Again

Lucas


----------



## cuzmondo

I can relate to the problem of losing fish due to the stretch effect of the mono. Never spooled with any braided line, so could any of you that know the ropes give me some advice on the braided line. Will be putting it on Penn 4/0 and 330 GTi reels. Please no Penn bashing, I like them and they work for us; easy to use, repair and keep up, just need some input on the line for fishing deep for grouper. :bowdown


----------

